# Greek Options in Southern California



## sastark (Apr 30, 2008)

All,

Biola's Greek class that I need to take for my degree may not work into my schedule next semester. That being said...

Can anyone recommend another university/seminary in Southern California that offers a Greek I class in the Fall? (WSC offers it in the Spring, not Fall '08, FYI).

Thanks!


----------



## Davidius (Apr 30, 2008)

I assume that something would be available in the Classics departments at UCLA and USC.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Seth,

We offer it in August (intensive) and in Jan-May (at night).

Come on down!

rsc



sastark said:


> All,
> 
> Biola's Greek class that I need to take for my degree may not work into my schedule next semester. That being said...
> 
> ...


----------



## sastark (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmm... I didn't see the August offering on the website. Can you point me to a link where I can get more info?

Thanks!



R. Scott Clark said:


> Hi Seth,
> 
> We offer it in August (intensive) and in Jan-May (at night).
> 
> ...


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 1, 2008)

Call the sem. 1 866 480 8474 and ask for Christa Haeck (pron "Heck").

We always offer summer Greek in Aug. It's in the catalogue, which is on the website. I don't know if they've posted the fall schedule yet but if so it would be under current students. 

It meets several days a week from something like 8am - Noon (or so -- this is a very rough estimate). Then students go off the memorize that day's assignment and then it starts over. It's "boot camp Greek." 

"Okay recruit. Get down and give me that paradigm. What? I can't hear you! Luo, lueis, luei-- a great hit by the kingsmen by the way and not dirty at all -- etc." 

It's great fun and it builds strong bones 12 ways.

rsc



sastark said:


> Hmm... I didn't see the August offering on the website. Can you point me to a link where I can get more info?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## Archlute (May 1, 2008)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Call the sem. 1 866 480 8474 and ask for Christa Haeck (pron "Heck").
> 
> We always offer summer Greek in Aug. It's in the catalogue, which is on the website. I don't know if they've posted the fall schedule yet but if so it would be under current students.
> 
> ...




I saw grown men cry.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 1, 2008)

I know every seminary does it this way, but the "summer intensive" Greek course is almost single-handedly responsible for men thinking Hebrew is easier, and not keeping up their Greek.

I don't know why some of the lesser-value courses aren't offered in summer instead and Beginning Greek made a whole semester.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 3, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> I know every seminary does it this way, but the "summer intensive" Greek course is almost single-handedly responsible for men thinking Hebrew is easier, and not keeping up their Greek.



I so don't need to hear this as I am going to be doing Greek this summer. My class will run from early June through late August, doing 2 mornings a week. 
However, I will be doing Greek again in Spring semester.
I fully expect to have a busy summer, especially as I work also.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 3, 2008)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > I know every seminary does it this way, but the "summer intensive" Greek course is almost single-handedly responsible for men thinking Hebrew is easier, and not keeping up their Greek.
> ...



That is actually better. The typical summer Greek is 5 days a week, 4-5 hours a day, for 6 weeks or so. It is way too much to get a solid grounding in Greek, in my opinion.


----------



## Archlute (May 3, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> 21st Century Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > fredtgreco said:
> ...



I would second that. 

The only way that I was able to make gains in the summer course was due to the fact that I had taken a year of Greek at a previous seminary. For that reason the WSC course served as an enjoyable if intensive review, but a lot of guys for whom it was meant just flat out choked.


----------

